# Traveling with budgies



## arista (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi guys. I've shared my story a bit about recently adopting 2 budgies from the Humane Society. So, I'm very committed to my animals and once I adopt, they are forever pets. My budgies, as I mentioned, are very scared as they are from a hoarding situation. I have a cabin out of town. My plan for the future is to bring them out there with me when I go for days at a time...maybe in a year when my youngest is in college. The cabin is an hour drive. Now I'm wondering if this would be too stressful for them. I want them to be in a good home but will re-home them if a future of driving in the car every so often with me would be too stressful. When I adopted, I didn't give it a second thought. They are getting used to me but it's slow going. I don't want to traumatize them by traveling with them, though if they trust me, I thought it would be ok. What do you think?


----------



## MidnightIris (Sep 14, 2013)

I think an hour drive would be fine  I've read here that people take drives that are very long when going to get a new budgie and bringing them to their new home, or when moving. I think having them covered would provide less stimulants to have them less rattled, fresh air and some soft music would be good.


----------



## arista (Jul 27, 2017)

Thank you so much Midnight! Any input is so helpful as I would love to make travel a part of their routine with me. I think that if they got used to the travel, the new environment at the cabin could be stimulating, and because I'm there, my hope is that they would feel safe with their mommy/caretaker close at hand!


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

The best way to get them used to travel is to get them accustomed to their travel cage, moving the travel cage, the travel cage going into the car, and the car moving. To get them truly used to it will probably take a while, but as long as you go slowly and take the time to acclimate them to everything, it should be fine


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The hour trip with you won't be stressful for them once they've settled in.

You will be able to get them used to their travel cage first and then get them used to shorter trips in the car. An hour isn't far at all -- I've taken all of my budgies on trips that have been 7 1/2 hours one way with no problem.

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/305345-long-distance-car-traveling.html*


----------



## arista (Jul 27, 2017)

Thank you so much for the info and link. I will check it out. They are still terrified of my hand too close so I have a lot of work to do before trying to move them to a travel cage. But, I'm confident that I can do this! Makes me happy. Thank you. If you can go 7.5 hours, I can do an hour!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You can absolutely do it!
The good thing is that you have several months to build up their trust in you.

I travel 45 minutes just to take the birds to their Avian Vet. An hour drive will be a piece of cake.*


----------

